# Gravel or pebbles?



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

What is better for a betta? Gravel or pebbles? Pebbles are pretty, but I'm wondering if gravel is more beneficial.


----------



## Fishmar (Aug 29, 2011)

I've always used gravel...I'm not sure if one is more beneficial, just a matter of preference.


----------



## Rocketscissors (Aug 27, 2011)

I think they're both fine. I've always used gravel but it's just because that's what I see first :lol:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I would say it depends on the setup. I use orange and purple gravel (I think? Now I'm confused) bc I like how the color contrasts my betta!!For a more natural looking set up, though, natural stone pebbles would be better.


----------



## Tropical (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, it doesn't seem that pebbles are a problem, so I think I'll stick with 'em in this tank. I use gravel in my other tank.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Anything that isn't too rough I'd say. So their fins don't get snagged when they drag them on the bottom searching for any forgotten food, etc. I use the glass half rounded stones, or the larger shined stones because they are smooth and easy to clean out in smaller tanks. =)


----------



## Stardancer (Jan 2, 2011)

I like the look of colored gravel, to contrast with the bright colors of the betta and just add more interest to the tank. I did, however, notice that my Top Fin (Petsmart brand) gravel seems to be shedding its color! They were blue originally. Now whenever I do a water change, the water seems to be tinted a bit blue and I can see that the gravel's starting to look patchy.

Luckily, it hasn't hurt Rory at all and now that there's a filter, the water's not as blue. It's just unsettling and kind of ugly (since the gravel's all weird-looking now). I would recommend not buying Top Fin brand colored gravel.


----------



## Princess Penny (Aug 26, 2011)

I have pebbles in my tank right now, I really like the way they look but I'll probably be switching to sand soon for my plants


----------

